# [gelöst] touchpad gesucht

## moodsx

Hallo Leute,

leider funktioniert mein touchpad nicht. Ich kann es auch  irgendwie nicht finden. Hat jemand eine Idee wie ich das doch noch an den start bekomme?

lspci:

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT DRAM Controller (rev 0b)

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT Integrated Graphics Controller (rev 0b)

00:03.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation Haswell-ULT HD Audio Controller (rev 0b)

00:14.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series USB xHCI HC (rev 04)

00:16.0 Communication controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series HECI #0 (rev 04)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 8 Series HD Audio Controller (rev 04)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series PCI Express Root Port 1 (rev e4)

00:1c.2 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series PCI Express Root Port 3 (rev e4)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series PCI Express Root Port 4 (rev e4)

00:1d.0 USB controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series USB EHCI #1 (rev 04)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 8 Series LPC Controller (rev 04)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 8 Series SATA Controller 1 [AHCI mode] (rev 04)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 8 Series SMBus Controller (rev 04)

04:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168/8411 PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet Controller (rev 0c)

05:00.0 Network controller: Broadcom Corporation BCM43142 802.11b/g/n (rev 01)

```

lsusb:

```
Bus 001 Device 002: ID 8087:8000 Intel Corp. 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0003 Linux Foundation 3.0 root hub

Bus 002 Device 004: ID 04f2:b474 Chicony Electronics Co., Ltd 

Bus 002 Device 003: ID 04ca:2009 Lite-On Technology Corp. 

Bus 002 Device 002: ID 046d:c05b Logitech, Inc. M-U0004 810-001317 [B110 Optical USB Mouse]

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

```

Sehe ich nur das touchpad nicht, "betriebsblind" oder ist das wirklich nicht da?

Grüße SvenLast edited by moodsx on Sat Jul 30, 2016 7:38 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mrsteven

Hallo,

dass das Ding im lspci-Output nicht auftaucht ist normal. Wichtig ist, dass in der Kernel-Konfiguration unter

Device Drivers  :Arrow:  Input Device Support  :Arrow:  Generic input layer (needed for keyboard, mouse, ...)  :Arrow:  Mice

der richtige Treiber ausgewählt ist. In meinem Fall ist das z.B.:

PS/2 Mouse  :Arrow:  Elantech PS/2 protocol extension

Das Event Interface sollte im Kernel ebenfalls aktiv sein (unter Generic input layer). Zudem braucht der X-Server den richtigen Treiber, in den meisten Fällen ist das synaptics.

Ich hoffe das hilft erstmal weiter.

----------

## moodsx

Danke für die Antwort.

Leider hilft mir das erstmal nicht wirklich weiter. Das Problem was ich habe ist, das laut Hersteller (acer) hier sowohl synaptics als auch elan verbastelt sein kann. Deshalb habe ich auch im kernel beide treiber also synaptics und elan aktiviert aber leider immer noch keine Reaktion des Touchpad. Gibt es nicht eine andere Möglichkeit zu sehen was die hier in der Kiste verbaut haben?

----------

## schmidicom

Das Touchpad könnte auch am i2c Bus hängen, ist bei neueren Geräten immer häufiger anzutreffen, dann braucht es natürlich solche Dinge wie "CONFIG_MOUSE_ELAN_I2C" oder "CONFIG_MOUSE_SYNAPTICS_I2C". Einfach bei den Input Treibern im Kernel nicht allzu sehr herumgeizen und so viele wie möglich auf "M" setzen bis du genau weißt welche Treiber wirklich benötigt werden.

PS:

Bei deiner Aufstellung sehe ich auch das du ein ähnliches WLAN/Bluetooth-Modul hast wie mein Lenovo und nur zur Info, da den Bluetooth Treiber zum laufen zu bekommen kann ziemlich fummelig werden.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-1007904.html

Ich muss diese "Anleitung" demnächst mal überarbeiten denn inzwischen habe ich eine Möglichkeit gefunden die richtige Firmware auch ohne Windows zu ermitteln.

----------

## moodsx

@schmidicom: Dickes Danke erstmal an Dich, das bluetooth gedöhns funktioniert jetzt auch. Konnte erfolgreich mein Handy verbinden und mukke dudeln lassen.

Zum Touchpad: leider immer noch keine Reaktion zu bekommen. Habe jetzt den Kernel neu gebaut und alle Treiber die ich finden konnte auch die elan_i2c treiber mit in den kernel kompiliert, nicht als modul. Hilft nur leider alles nichts.

Hat noch jemand eine Idee? 

Grüße Sven

----------

## firefly

WEnn du alle touchpad relevanten treiber aktiviert hast wäre die ausgabe des kernel logs (per dmesg z.b. erreichbar) hilfreich.

Eventuell erkennt der kernel das touchpad nur Xorg kann damit nichts anfangen, da hier ein treiber fehlt oder ein konfigurationsproblem herscht

----------

## moodsx

Da liegt ja genau mein Problem, das touchpad lässt sich nicht auftreiben. Ein 

```
dmesg | grep input
```

```
[    2.019632] device class 'input': registering

[    6.384429] device: 'input0': device_add

[    6.384462] PM: Adding info for No Bus:input0

[    6.384475] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input0

[    6.384727] device: 'input1': device_add

[    6.384758] PM: Adding info for No Bus:input1

[    6.384768] input: Sleep Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0E:00/input/input1

[    6.385024] device: 'input2': device_add

[    6.385053] PM: Adding info for No Bus:input2

[    6.385063] input: Lid Switch as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0C0D:00/input/input2

[    6.385388] device: 'input3': device_add

[    6.385418] PM: Adding info for No Bus:input3

[    6.385428] input: Power Button as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input3

[    6.439495] device: 'input4': device_add

[    6.439529] PM: Adding info for No Bus:input4

[    6.439550] input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard as /devices/platform/i8042/serio0/input/input4

[    6.439700] device: 'input4::numlock': device_add

[    6.439714] PM: Adding info for No Bus:input4::numlock

[    6.439725] device: 'input4::capslock': device_add

[    6.439737] PM: Adding info for No Bus:input4::capslock

[    6.439745] device: 'input4::scrolllock': device_add

[    6.439759] PM: Adding info for No Bus:input4::scrolllock

[   10.316843] device: 'input5': device_add

[   10.316897] PM: Adding info for No Bus:input5

[   10.316922] input: PC Speaker as /devices/platform/pcspkr/input/input5

[   10.413637] device: 'input6': device_add

[   10.413687] PM: Adding info for No Bus:input6

[   10.413714] input: HD WebCam as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb2/2-7/2-7:1.0/input/input6

[   10.512071] device: 'input7': device_add

[   10.512130] PM: Adding info for No Bus:input7

[   10.512165] input: Video Bus as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXSYBUS:00/PNP0A08:00/LNXVIDEO:00/input/input7

[   10.650801] snd_hda_codec_realtek hdaudioC1D0:    inputs:

[   10.676969] device: 'input8': device_add

[   10.677003] PM: Adding info for No Bus:input8

[   10.677025] input: Acer WMI hotkeys as /devices/virtual/input/input8

[   10.677504] device: 'input9': device_add

[   10.677547] PM: Adding info for No Bus:input9

[   10.677573] input: Acer BMA150 accelerometer as /devices/virtual/input/input9

[   10.701029] device: 'input10': device_add

[   10.701066] PM: Adding info for No Bus:input10

[   10.701088] input: HDA Intel PCH Headphone as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:1b.0/sound/card1/input10

[   10.721400] device: 'input11': device_add

[   10.721444] PM: Adding info for No Bus:input11

[   10.721465] input: HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=3 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0/input11

[   10.721519] device: 'input12': device_add

[   10.721558] PM: Adding info for No Bus:input12

[   10.721576] input: HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=7 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0/input12

[   10.721623] device: 'input13': device_add

[   10.721661] PM: Adding info for No Bus:input13

[   10.721680] input: HDA Intel HDMI HDMI/DP,pcm=8 as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:03.0/sound/card0/input13

[   51.633121] device: 'input14': device_add

[   51.633154] PM: Adding info for No Bus:input14

[   51.633176] input: Logitech USB Optical Mouse as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:14.0/usb2/2-1/2-1:1.0/0003:046D:C05B.0001/input/input14

[   51.633432] hid-generic 0003:046D:C05B.0001: input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Logitech USB Optical Mouse] on usb-0000:00:14.0-1/input0

```

listet mir alle input Geäte auf, aber nichts was auch nur im entferntesten wie ein touchpad aussieht.

Grüße Sven

----------

## moodsx

Habe bischen mit i2c rumgespielt und jetzt habe ich das mit dmesg | grep input:

```
[   11.010409] input: SYN1B7B:01 06CB:2969 Touchpad as /devices/pci0000:00/INT33C2:00/i2c-0/i2c-SYN1B7B:01/0018:06CB:2969.0002/input/input9

[   11.010734] input: Acer WMI hotkeys as /devices/virtual/input/input10

[   11.025991] hid-multitouch 0018:06CB:2969.0002: input,hidraw1: I2C HID v1.00 Mouse [SYN1B7B:01 06CB:2969] on i2c-SYN1B7B:01

```

Gibt es jetzt noch sowa wie ein generic treiber um das tp zu nutzen?

----------

## moodsx

Endlich, das war eine Geburt, sollte es jemanden interessieren, mit den modulen habe ich es zum laufen bekommen:

```
i2c_hid                20480  0

i2c_designware_platform    16384  0

i2c_designware_core    20480  1 i2c_designware_platform

hid                   118784  4 i2c_hid,hid_multitouch,hid_generic,usbhid

```

```
hid_multitouch         20480  0

i2c_hid                20480  0

hid_generic            16384  0

usbhid                 49152  0

hid                   118784  4 i2c_hid,hid_multitouch,hid_generic,usbhid

```

hid_multitouch ist wohl für mein komisches tp mein freund.

Danke an alle die geholfen haben.

Grüße Sven

----------

